
2, 3, 5,? Bell Labs (1968) [pdf] - jterwill
https://oeis.org/A257113/a257113.pdf
======
clickok
Read the list of individuals to whom this "sophisticated" personality
clustering technique was sent. You've got people like A.V. Aho, R.W. Hamming,
J.B. Kruskal, J.R. Pierce, K. L. Thompson, J.W. Tukey (and probably more who I
didn't recognize). That sort of sheer concentration of talent is a rare and
precious thing.

~~~
aap_
From UNIX fame: M.D. McIlroy and R. Morris (father of the Morris who wrote the
Morris worm)

------
nhkssol
The series 1, 4, 6, 8, ? might be better applicable to general jobs as an
assessment of a persons mathematical knowledge.

~~~
jterwill
Maybe, but I still found this fun to pass around the lab, haha.

